# First Win



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations! That is awesome even if the picture is not. Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

congrats! yeah- weird angle on the pic but what's important is what's in the judge's hand!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations to you and Jojo. Well done!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, he's a good looking boy.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Big congratulations. That' wonderful.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Gotta add.... he's such a good puppy. Easy to handle, easy to groom... 

There is a little "leave in" conditioner that I gently wipe over the outer coat/jacket area. It adds a little shine to the coat among else. That's the only product in that coat. <B

Took me 20 minutes to groom him (including handing my sister shears to remove his whiskers one at a time) - which helped since we were showing pretty early and I lost time finding a spot and setting up.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Congratulations! Good looking boy.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Congrats!! What a handsome dude


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Congrats! He's very pretty


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

Congratulations! Are you handling Jojo yourself?


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Way to go!!! He's a lovely boy....


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

How handsome! Congratulations!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Rusty9294 said:


> Congratulations! Are you handling Jojo yourself?


Yep.  

I'm going to ask people from time to time to just do a quick gaiting thing with him - just so he's used to other people taking the lead. I hate the fact that Bertie is so absurdly clingy about only letting me handle him. He could have been finished 2 years ago if I could have handed him off to a handler for 1-2 shows where the numbers were there but judges were more political. That has been pretty frustrating because I know he's the whole package and does not need any photoshopping at all to fix his back, front or anything. But Bertie is a total momma's boy. If I'm home, he won't leave me to go potty or eat or anything. He prefers to worship at my feet. :laugh:

But anyway - yes, I'm O/H'ing Jojo - but I'm planning to keep him "loose" and confident if somebody else takes his lead. Keeps my options open down the road.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Congratulations. Jojo is handsome.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

And as a follow up, both Jojo and Bert got their eye ofa's done. Normal eyes both. <B

Jovi was very unsure about having the ophthalmologist sticking lenses and other things close to his eyes - until I stuck a hand in to pat his shoulder and then he was all OK and sat very nicely.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Congratulations on Jojo's 1st, WD and BOW! Great job! I'm handling my own boy, and it terrifies me. So good for you, I'm super impressed!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Great job! I'm so proud of you both!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats !


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

congratulations on a beautiful dog!! So handsome!!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Congratulations...he is an incredibly handsome young fellow!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations to you and Jojo.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I wanted to mention something else......That Face! THAT FACE!!! I just want to pinch those sweet cheeks! Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## upnorthgold (Jun 17, 2019)

Congratulations! JoJo is a cool name and he is a gorgeous boy! What an accomplishment! Great teamwork!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Jojo.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Winning in such a competitive place is so nice, especially for owner handlers! Congratulations!


----------

